# Share success online



## Sonar (23 Jun 2010)

Hi All,

I have been contacted recently by a company called sharesucessonline which for purchasing their software promise the opportunity to make major returns on share. I have reserached a bit and the idea sounds fine but being cautious wondering if anyone else has come across them and have a good report or not as the case may be.

Their website seems okay, but slightly sceptical on some of the claims.

Any advice and help appreciated.

Thks


----------



## strmin (23 Jun 2010)

The best software is in your head. Don't trust any other.


----------



## mercman (23 Jun 2010)

Sonar  as a first time poster it is hard to comment. This outfit looks a bit like to Learnaboutshares outfit which must be classed as highly skeptical. I must ask the Ulster Bank about them in the morning.


----------



## Sonar (23 Jun 2010)

thanks for the replies strange thing is I was also contacted recently by learnabout shares. They must be sourcing targets via the CRO as I recently registered a company on there. 

The Ulster bank logo on the website does seem to give some them credence.

Thanks again


----------



## Satanta (24 Jun 2010)

Sonar said:


> The Ulster bank logo on the website does seem to give some them credence.


Funnily enough, I was just thinking the exact opposite.

The only site I can find giving any link between that share software company and the UB business achievers awards 2009... is that site. 

Having the logo so prominent on the home page would give the suggestion that they had an association with the awards or actually were an award winner, neither of which I can find any reference to. Looks a little questionable to me, but perhaps it's just them showing their support for the awards (the cynic in me doubts it though).


----------



## Chris (24 Jun 2010)

Satanta said:


> Looks a little questionable to me, but perhaps it's just them showing their support for the awards (the cynic in me doubts it though).



"The power of accurate observation is commonly called cynicism by those who have not got it." George Bernard Shaw

I would be highly, highly sceptical of any of the claims they make. As strmin says, only trust your own research.


----------



## Sonar (24 Jun 2010)

As a result of replies by people here I checked the UB list of achievers for 2009 and they are not listed on there. Thanks again for the insights


----------



## mohammed1234 (25 Jun 2010)

did you contact them, or did they contact you?


----------



## Sonar (25 Jun 2010)

they contacted me about a week to 10 days ago.

There is some relationship between sharesuccessonline and acornwealthstrategies.com they share a phone number. I am surprised that more people haven't come across them

Thks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Sep 2011)

In my opinion, you should have nothing to do with a business like "share success" which promotes itself in this way. There are so many warning signals, that this is screaming AVOID 

1) sharesuccessonline cold call people and ask them to buy their product. You should not buy any product as a result of a cold call. 

2) There is no information on the sharesuccess system online, so there is no way for any independent evaluation of the system. You are entirely reliant on what the salesman tells you in the phone call. 

3) You are dealing with something called "Share Success online" There is no information on the website whether this is a limited company or an individual. So if you have a problem, you don't have a legal entity to pursue to resolve that problem. 

4) There is no physical address online, so again you have no way of chasing them if there is a problem. 

5) There is no details of the individuals behind sharesuccess online so you have no way of assessing them. 

6) From the above discussion, they appear to have had Ulster Bank's logo prominently on their website, although they had no connection with Ulster Bank.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Sep 2011)

OK,

I have done a bit of research into the official position of Share Success

Share Sucess is a registered trading name of Acorn Wealth Strategies Limited (CRO no 472366)

Jonathan Bradley is a director of Acorn Wealth Strategies Limited 

Jonathan Bradley is also a director of Nedax Financial Consulting Team Limited 
(CRO number 453272)

Gosling Investments is the trading name of Nedax (Business registration number 360855) 

Many Askaboutmoney users cautioned against buying products from this company in this 2008 thread.

The modus operandi of Gosling Investments and Share Success are remarkably similar  


They operated from the same address for a period
Cold calling people about a product which allows amateurs make money
A product which is based on some computer technology
Very little information on their website
Very little information about the people behind the company
Nedax has gone into liquidation.

Oddly enough, I got a letter from Ivor Fitzpatrick Solicitors on behalf of Acorn trading as Share Success telling me, amongst other things: 

"We wish to advise that while one of the directors of Acorn Investments was involved in a company called Gosling Investments...Gosling Investments is a legitimate company which is not connected with Acorn Investments and all references to Gosling Investments must be removed from this thread"

These sorts of threatening letters really get my gander up.


----------



## DeDanan (17 May 2012)

Hi Brendan and All contributors to this thread.
Thank you.
I am not sure that I would have gone ahead with Share Success. I like to research first and the only independent comment I can find about them is in you forum. After reading the above posts I will not be wasting my time or money with them. 
One of the really good things about the internet is forums like this one.
Thanks again,
DeDanan


----------



## NOAH (27 Nov 2013)

are there any new developments on share success and is it still with a health warning?

In other words is it worth the money or are there any alternatives?


----------



## mercman (27 Nov 2013)

NOAH said:


> In other words is it worth the money or are there any alternatives?



I can't believe that this thread has resurrected again. What part of NO have you the difficulty with ?? Is it the N or the O ?

Keep your money in your pocket.


----------



## NOAH (28 Nov 2013)

well they are still in business and I thought a few successful punters would surface!!  One can always hope.


----------



## mercman (28 Nov 2013)

A fool and their money are easily parted.


----------

